# Grouper, red snapper, flounder, sheephead, red fish oh my



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

This was a GREAT weekend of fishing.
Again the fog was thick this morning but the bit was awesome. Took my wife Stephanie and Dave again since we had such a good time yesterday.
Steph hooked up first with a nice flounder and the fun began. 
We stayed busy for a sold 3 hours. The sheephead bite was great, we brought in 17. 
Steph hooked up with something huge. She fought it for almost 20 mins and was worn out, so I took over. I had him for about 3 mins and the hooked pulled. My guess is a monster sting ray. Stayed on the bottom, and was dead weight. Had mono leader and a small hook, so figure it wasn't a shark?? Fun watching her fight the monster
Steph also found a small red snapper, only one of the day.

I brought in 2 bull reds and lost 2 more, I think anyway??

My catch of the day, a stud gag grouper. Biggest grouper in the bay for me, on lite tackle. Oh what fun!

Great great day again.

Here are some pics


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry my phone didn't add the pics


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

That's awesome....thanks for posting...been itching to take the boat out... is gag grouper open? if so till when..thanks.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/groupers/gulf-grouper/


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats catching fish with family and friends not much better! :thumbup:


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice catch esp. on the gag grouper ! All of these regs now going to take a law degree to figure out everything .


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

curtpcol said:


> Nice catch esp. on the gag grouper ! All of these regs now going to take a law degree to figure out everything .


+1 

great catch! love those little juvie RS with their spotted tails. very neat! nice grouper too!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job!


----------

